# Am I insane to even think about this?



## Moriah (Feb 8, 2008)

Please don't laugh me off the board, okay?  :unsure:

I'm 40yrs old, completely out of shape, a single mom with work commitments, and yet I'm actually considering begining the journey towards becoming an EMT with my local VFD.  

Recently I briefly talked with someone in another state who is a volunteer EMT and I was so taken with his passionate commitment to his department and his FF brothers.  Since then, the idea of working to help keep my community safe and becoming a part of something larger than myself has really stayed with me.  I've slowly been taking nursing prerequisites for years but my interest in hospital nursing has waned over the past year.  While the thought of doing EMT work has crossed my mind in the past I'm really thinking hard about it now.

Am I insane?  Merely naive?  If I walk through the door of my local station will they laugh their butts off at me?


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Feb 8, 2008)

Moriah said:


> Please don't laugh me off the board, okay?  :unsure:
> 
> I'm 40yrs old, completely out of shape, a single mom with work commitments, and yet I'm actually considering begining the journey towards becoming an EMT with my local VFD.
> 
> ...




Don't go in with that attitude at all, Your always going to have speculators but give it a shot. If it turns out to be not what you expected you can either try and succumb to it, or go onto something else. Just don't give up because you think people are going to laugh at you. Prove them wrong.


----------



## Moriah (Feb 8, 2008)

darkageknights said:


> Don't go in with that attitude at all, Your always going to have speculators but give it a shot. If it turns out to be not what you expected you can either try and succumb to it, or go onto something else. Just don't give up because you think people are going to laugh at you. Prove them wrong.



Thanks for the advice.  Of course you're right, if I don't own this and believe in it no one will.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 8, 2008)

*EMS path!*

Any path that you choose will have its ups and downs, but if this is what you want to do, give it your best and hardest shot.  Keep on learning it opens so many doors to the medical field!!  Good luck and welcome to the tribe!


----------



## Outbac1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Go for it. I know several women who started their second career as a medic when over 40. They all do fine. Hard work and a positive mental attitude will serve you well.


----------



## Moriah (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks folks for the support, I really appreciate it.


----------



## dschambers3 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Never to old*

I think you should watch and read Ambulance Girl How Becoming an EMT Saved My Life. That is all the advice I can give you. Good Luck.


----------



## Moriah (Feb 8, 2008)

dschambers3 said:


> I think you should watch and read Ambulance Girl How Becoming an EMT Saved My Life. That is all the advice I can give you. Good Luck.



I've seen that movie!  Missed the last 30-45 minutes of it but I remember it well.  I just ordered the book so I can get the entire story.  Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Feb 8, 2008)

We are all here on this planet to benefit others.  That is our calling.  Those of us on this forum are called to do this into EMS specifically.

Are you crazy?  Don't know.  What does your therapist say?
Are you naive?  Don't know you.  I still am in some respects.
Will they laugh their butts off at you?  Do you have a booger hanging out of your nose?  Or some toilet paper still clung to your shoe?

The answers to these questions have the same value as the questions themselves: not much.

You are being called to benefit others.  Follow your calling.


----------



## Moriah (Feb 8, 2008)

See?  That's what I've been listening for my whole life - a calling.  And I really hear one calling me now.  I don't know how I'll manage it, but I want to give it a shot.


----------



## Guardian (Feb 8, 2008)

Moriah said:


> Please don't laugh me off the board, okay?  :unsure:
> 
> I'm 40yrs old, completely out of shape, a single mom with work commitments, and yet I'm actually considering begining the journey towards becoming an EMT with my local VFD.
> 
> ...




You're are naive, if you think every firefighter, emt, and paramedic is a 26 y/o "joe six pack"

Most likely, when you walk through those doors, you will see many different types of people.  There will even be a few like you.  And this diversity is a good thing, as everyone contributes something different.  Just remember that five years from now when you’re established and someone who is a little different walks through the door.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Feb 8, 2008)

Moriah,

Go for it.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Feb 9, 2008)

*AM I insane?*

I am 46 years old and have been a volunteer since the age of 18 with one short break a few years ago due to family reasons. I am now working my way back up to Paramedic where I once was. I stillove evey minute of it. I geuss it helps to be at least a little off to do this job and love it.  If you have a dream of doing this by all means follow that dream you will be a better person for it.:beerchug:


----------



## EMTBandit (Feb 9, 2008)

Go for it. Who cares what people think. You can't let the possible thoughts of other people weigh you down. And I highly doubt that you would be the first one walking into that department, or any other department for that matter, with those same exact thoughts. Do what you want to, don't let other people make those decisions for you, if everyone did, nobody would be doing anything. Go for what your heart tells you to do. And trust me, nobody here would laugh you off the board.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 9, 2008)

Go give it a shot! You can only make yourself better. And you'll learn so much. Dont go into it with that attitude though.


----------



## crash_cart (Feb 9, 2008)

I've met EMTs in all sizes and shapes.  The textbook and some fitness buffs will tell you that ideally, we should be perfect role models of health and self-maintenance.  I think it's good to aim high and gun for your goals.  If you are aware of some of your personal limitations, it wouldn't hurt to try and remedy those limitations as best you can.  

I'm 5'7 and weighed 210 a few months back.  After my first call, I realized that body mechanics skills won't help me at all if I'm helping with a patient and am out of shape.  Since then, I've dropped to 179 and have been on a cardio/weight lifting program while doing the Atkins diet.  I'm a heck of a lot stronger and don't strain near as much as I did on an earlier call that I had.  

Best of luck to you.  Prepare yourself mentally and physically, and you'll be fine.


----------



## rollingbones (Feb 9, 2008)

Moriah... I have a story for you.  
I'm a retired Air Force Medic.   Before going into orthopedics, I worked ER and maintained my EMT for awhile even after retraining (EMT 76-84).  I entered the reserves in 85, retired in 97, but in the mean time I've been working in a Level I trauma center coverng in-pt and ER.  2 1/2 years ago I returned to school to persue a nursing degree and have applications out to 2 programs at this time.   In 2003, the Sacramento Metro Fire Dept kicked up their CERT program (Community Emer. Response Team).  I was in the first class and am an affiliated volunteer with Metro Fire.  I recenltly went back thru an EMT class and certified in support of the CERT program.  One of the things we do is provide medical coverage for community events (as volunteers) but during a disaster, we would mobilize over 700 people in the Sacramento Area to mitigate incidents while the main emergency agencies are mitigating the more severe areas (Sac City and Metro which is the rest of the county).  I also signed up to cover Special Olympic events and will be covering other events on paid status.
The point in this...I'm 54 years old.  It's never too late to persue what you want.  Even after I get my RN, I plan to maintain my EMT status.  Being one is something that I'm really jazzed about doing, even after all these years.  After 25 years in the military, the rank and the ribbons can't begin to hold a candle to my master medic's badge.  As a SMSgt I still did patient care.  I say GO FOT IT, be commited and dilgent in your duties.  Volunteer work rocks and is cool beans with me.  Good Luck with it!!!


----------



## Moriah (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you ALL for your support!  I can't tell you how much I appreciate it.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 9, 2008)

Remeber though getting an EMT cert. isn't just something you can throw onto your todo list and get it over and done with. It takes some serious studying and practice. Its no peice of cake. But definetly go for it! 

In the words of arnold, "DO IT! DO IT NOW!"


----------



## Katie (Feb 10, 2008)

As everyone else has said, go for it   One of my insturctors in Paramedic school started when she was 40.  Now she's a Paramedic and an instructor


----------



## *ofLife (Feb 11, 2008)

If you really feel passionate about it, def. go for it. I think almost everyone here (or at least a high majority) can tell you that when they first got started, someone doubted them and told them they couldn't do it. Look where they are now. Your ability is matched by your passion. Best wishes!


----------



## Anomalous (Feb 11, 2008)

Moriah said:


> Am I insane?  Merely naive?  If I walk through the door of my local station will they laugh their butts off at me?



Didn't you read the National Curriculum?  These are requirements!  

Don't sweat the other stuff.  Half our service is overweight (or underweight), _everybody_ has a busy schedule, and there is a lot of gray hair at our meetings.  Our oldest members is 56.  He's is a great EMT though.  Plus,  he makes all his own dresses...(just kidding).

GO FOR IT!!!!


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 11, 2008)

Moriah said:


> Am I insane?  Merely naive?  If I walk through the door of my local station will they laugh their butts off at me?



I think you just need to be more confident in yourself. And I dont know any Volunteer company that would laugh at anyone new joining. Sure they'll make fun of you, thats how fire departments are but its all in good fun. 

When I joined my VFD I was 15. As soon as I joined I was made fun of because thats the way it is. Not made fun of in a haha your ugly way but a break you in to the family type of way.


----------



## Doc Kafka (Feb 12, 2008)

I would say that at 40, you know yourself very well.

Don't let anyone discourage you from doing something that you obviously have a passion or interest in.

If you want it, go after it.  I've encountered women older than 40 who decided that they wanted to be an EMT.  

You only live once!  Just do it!


----------



## OminousFinding (Feb 15, 2008)

You're still able bodied, and in addition, you've got 20 years of life experience over those 20 y/o meatheads that are turning out for EMT certification.

I'm 25, and there are 3 40+ guys in there turning out for the volunteer program. One is an ex-cop turned IT professional. The other left his profession and has traveled from another state. The third is a stay-at-home father. I'm silently cheering them on because they've got experience that the other "kids" don't, and they have bigger obligations outside of class. And they are still making this all happen for themselves.

So there. GO DO IT.


----------

